# Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg



## mmaier1 (27. November 2015)

http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/27/90542b7045ca21a596c3cab8b087fa83.jpg

Ich habe dieses Bild per WhatsApp bekommen - Ein Monster von Hecht 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Sieht irgendwie aus, wie wenn das aus ner 90ies-Angelzeitschrift abfotografiert wär...


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Immerhin kann man sich nach so einem "Bauchkick" die C&R Diskussion sparen...


----------



## Blechinfettseb (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Das Bild ist schon übel alt und taucht immer mal wieder im Netz auf. Da gabs glaub mal im Blinker oder Fisch und Fang genauere Informationen dazu, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Also das mit dem 156cm ist defintiv falsch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus, wie wenn das aus ner 90ies-Angelzeitschrift abfotografiert wär...



Angelgerät sieht auch älter aus...oder ganz tiefer Osten.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Ein bischen mehr Info wäre nicht schlecht!
Wo gefangen in Deutschland, von wem, gibt es irgendeinen Zeugen?
Gesehen habe ich mal einen von 1,44m mit 23,5 Kg, sah nicht viel anders aus.
Ansonsten wirklich ein Mordsfisch ob jetzt die Maße stimmen, oder nicht!
Petri dafür, dem Unbekannten!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*



> Angelgerät sieht auch älter aus...oder ganz tiefer Osten.


Ich tippe auf Anfang 90ies - da waren Heckbremsrollen schwer in Mode (und gelbe Mono [vor allem Stren] zum Spinnfischen auch - zumindest in meinem damaligen Wirkungskreis).

Und Ruten mit verschiebbarem "Ring-Rollenhalter" gab's zu dieser Zeit auch recht oft (hab damals selber eine gehabt, allerdings nicht in der Hechtklasse).


----------



## Case (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Das Bild taucht regelmäßig im Anglerboard auf. Schon seit Jahren. Uralt.

Case


----------



## Laichzeit (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

DEr ist aus Frankreich, 1,37m, 19,4kg
https://nicobigpike.wordpress.com/2010/10/18/sondage-du-mois-votre-brochet-prefere-les-gros-du-blog/


----------



## zokker (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Nachweislich gibt es keine Hecht von 150 und mehr Zentimetern. Hab das mal gelesen oder eine Sendung gesehen.


----------



## mmaier1 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*



zokker schrieb:


> Nachweislich gibt es keine Hecht von 150 und mehr Zentimetern. Hab das mal gelesen oder eine Sendung gesehen.



Sagt wer?? Angeblich haben Fischer am Bodden früher schon Hechte über 1,5m in den Netzen gefangen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*



zokker schrieb:


> Nachweislich gibt es keine Hecht von 150 und mehr Zentimetern. Hab das mal gelesen oder eine Sendung gesehen.




Sagt wer?


----------



## thanatos (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

:m egal wie alt die Fotos sind ,schön das sie mal wieder eingestellt wurden (wer sieht es nicht gern,da kann man doch hoffen und träumen)#6
Recordfisch ;+;+;+ na den möchte ich wirklich mal sehen wie ihn Alfred Brehm 1929 beschreibt bis 2 Meter und 35 Kg
schwer #6 na dann gebt euch mal Mühe :vik:
:mPetri Heil #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*



thanatos schrieb:


> :m egal wie alt die Fotos sind ,schön das sie mal wieder eingestellt wurden (wer sieht es nicht gern,da kann man doch hoffen und träumen)#6
> Recordfisch ;+;+;+ na den möchte ich wirklich mal sehen wie ihn Alfred Brehm 1929 beschreibt bis 2 Meter und 35 Kg
> schwer #6 na dann gebt euch mal Mühe :vik:
> :mPetri Heil #6




Wir arbeiten daran

Im übrigen, ein theoretischer 2m-Fisch ist niemals nur 35kg schwer, eher das Doppelte.

Ich hab mal 'n Bild von 'nem Netzfang gesehen, iwas ü160cm, der hatte angeblich schon die 35kg....


----------



## Franky (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Jo - der sagen(be)hafte(te) Einsfuffzichhecht... :q Das Bild kenne ich auch schon etwas länger. Wahnsinnsfisch, aber schlecht einzuschätzen.
Ich meine, der größte mir bekannte Fund aus dem Mahndorfer See bei Bremen hatte 1,42 m, Gewicht unbekannt - geschätztes Lebendgewicht zwischen 20 und 25 kg. Der größte Fang ist m. W. bei 1,37 m und 18 kg aus den frühen 90ern von einem Bekannten gelandet worden (muss 1991 gewesen sein, da ich noch keinen Führerschein hatte). Drall aber nicht fett! 
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die nahrungsreichen Boddengewässer noch mehr drauf haben, aber wissen tu ich das nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*



zokker schrieb:


> Nachweislich gibt es keine Hecht von 150 und mehr Zentimetern. Hab das mal gelesen oder eine Sendung gesehen.


Fred Buller hat die 178cm Fische in Irland aufgespürt und in seinem genialen Hechtwerk verewigt. Die gab es definitiv dann und wann.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Domesday-Book-Mammoth-Pike/dp/0091361702
ich habe mal eins relativ günstig ergattert


----------



## zokker (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Sagt wer?? Angeblich haben Fischer am Bodden früher schon Hechte über 1,5m in den Netzen gefangen.





Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Also her mit beweisbarem Material von 150 cm + Hechten. Kommt mir bloss nicht mit angeblich, wahrscheinlich, ich hab mal gehört ...


----------



## mmaier1 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Moment. .... du verdrehst da was..... Warst es nicht du der behauptet hat dass es keine 1.5m Hechte gibt??? Aus welcher Quelle stammt deine Weisheit? ???

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## junglist1 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Über das Foto wurde hier schon öfters mal diskutiert die letzten 10 Jahre


----------



## zokker (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Moment. .... du verdrehst da was..... Wie soll ich beweisen das es keine Hechte über 150 cm gibt Warst es nicht du der behauptet hat dass es keine 1.5m Hechte gibt??? Aus welcher Quelle stammt deine Weisheit? ???
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Quelle weiß ich nicht mehr. Ich weiß nur noch es wurde in ganz Europa nach einem beweisbaren Beleg gesucht und nicht gefunden. Ich bleib dabei, es gibt keine Hechte ü 1,50.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*



> Ich bleib dabei, es gibt keine Hechte ü 1,50.



Ich habe vor ca.30 Jahren bei einem Präparator in Neuss gearbeitet, dort wurde ein Hecht von 1,48m mit 26 kg angeliefert.
Mein Präparatorenkumpel ist ein Mann des schnellen Messers und so war der Fisch schon in "Arbeit", bevor irgendwer von einer Angelzeitschrift anrücken konnte um den Hecht fürs Blättchen zu verewigen.
Der Auftraggeber war ein kommerzieller Fischpuffbesitzer (Türschenbroich) aus der Umgebung, der fand dies nicht so lustig, hatte sich wohl einen Werbeeffekt versprochen?
Ich meine die 2cm wäre der sicherlich auch noch gewachsen, um den 1,50m voll zu machen!

Jürgen


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

An der Spitze steht schon seit fast 30 Jahren ein 50 Pfünder,der allerdings"nur" 1,36m lang war.
Hier mal etwas zum träumen:

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/19-hecht.html


----------



## Maifliege (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

http://www.luckylures.nl/esox_lucius_record.php

70 inch!!!

da ist auch das Bild


----------



## Jose (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*



Maifliege schrieb:


> http://www.luckylures.nl/esox_lucius_record.php
> 
> 70 inch!!!
> 
> da ist auch das Bild



das bild


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Diesmal gespiegelt, auch nicht schlecht. :q


----------



## Pikepauly (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

@All

Auf der im ersten Link verlinkten fränzösischen Galerie ist der gleiche Hecht als 6 tes Bild mit 140 cm angegeben. Scheint realistischer.


----------



## Maifliege (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Zum Verständnis, der dort genannte weitere Hecht war 177.8cm lang. Canada, great northern pike! Kein Musky!

Nicht der auf dem Bild ist damit gemeint.


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Nervig, dass selbst in der Hecht Fisch-Hitparade ein Euro-Aqua-fisch zu finden ist...
Nichtsdestotrotz starke Fänge.


----------



## pike-81 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Moinsen!
Das Bild habe ich schon als Teenager im Fisch&Fang Sonderheft "So fängt man Hechte" gesehen. 
Davon gibt es allerdings diverse Auflagen. 
Große Hechte...
Hechtpapst Jan Eggers wollte es wissen, und hat mal eine Liste zusammengestellt. 
Darunter auch Totfunde und Fänge von Berufsfischern. 
Leider finde ich gerade keinen Link. 
Aber die Serie hat es ebenfalls in sich:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Auf-der-Jagd-nach-Riesenhechten
Sonst ist die Seite immer interessant, um zu sehen, was geht:
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/19-hecht.html
Davon ab gehe ich persönlich mal stark davon aus, daß nicht jeder rekordverdächtige Fang gemeldet wird. 
Wie eigen und verschwiegen Angler sein können, weiß wohl jeder von uns. 
Ich hätte auch keinen Bock auf einen Ansturm von Trophäenjägern auf meine bevorzugten Reviere. 
Andererseits wäre ein Rekordfang für einen "Profiangler" oder Guide wohl die beste publicity der Welt. 
Petri


----------



## bw1 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

@ Maifliege
 Naja, die Länge des Hechtes mit angeblich 70 Inch wurde "estimated", also geschätzt und nicht gemessen. Dem Bild nach zu urteilen ist diese Länge reichlich übertrieben. Der größte glaubhafte Hecht ist für mich immer noch der 61-Pfünder (1,45m) von Arno Wilhelm damals, auch wenn der nicht mit der Angel gefangen wurde.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

@Pike-81, danke für den Jan Eggers Link, darin ist im 5.Teil (ganz unten) auch der von mir beschriebene Hecht mit "Präparationsunfall" erwähnt und mit Foto zu sehen!
Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als ob der noch mal vom Tisch zum Gewässer verbracht wurde, eventuell sogar schon ausgenommen war?

Jürgen


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Hechtpapst Jan Eggers wollte es wissen, und hat mal eine Liste zusammengestellt.
> Darunter auch Totfunde und Fänge von Berufsfischern.
> Leider finde ich gerade keinen Link.




Teil 11 ganz unten : "Der 140-Zentimeter-Club"

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Auf-der-Jagd-nach-Riesenhechten-Teil-11


----------



## Laichzeit (28. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Auf-der-Jagd-nach-Riesenhechten-Teil-11

Das Bild vom 2 Meter Hecht ist ein ganz netter Fake.
2 Hechte, 1 Tuch in der Mitte.
Ohne Fotoshop konnte man auch schon tricksen. :q


----------



## pike-81 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Schau mal auf das Datum des Fanges...


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Auch von mir danke für den JE-Link, lese gerade die ganze Reihe nacheinander mit großem Interesse.



> Schau mal auf das Datum des Fanges...



Hihi, das nenn ich mal ne nette Idee zu diesem Anlass


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer Hecht Rekord? ??? 156cm / 29kg*

Mittig sind bei dem Link doch zwei hechte mit 1,50 bzw. 1,51m. Keine Ahnung wie verlässlich das ist... aber schon ziemliche Kracher

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Auf-der-Jagd-nach-Riesenhechten-Teil-11


----------

